# My poodle Cheeko



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a few pics of Cheeko  He was 8 on 1st June


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Another poodle yay  is he a toy or a miniature? He's gorgeous


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. He's a miniature. Was sold as a toy and also sold as a girl  Our 2 poodles before him were toy poodles. I'll have to look out some pictures!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm...that breeder must've been bizarre then lol! But he's still lovely  i have a toy poodle called Mika. He's 6 months old now  Check his pics in the New Puppy or Puppy and Now Thread in the Dog Chat forum. I cant be bothered to put them all up here again lol

Please yes do post the other pics of your other toy poodles


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

We found out last month he was actualy a puppy farm but anyway.. I like the name Mika  I'm currently thinking of names for my puppy. Getting another miniature poodle but it will be black this time! Was born on Saturday so I'm pretty excited about it :w00t:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

He was a puppy farm pup?  Well all i can say is thank goodness he's a healthy dog, i can see that from the pics. You hear so many stories about puppy farm puppies and all that.....

Ooh yay another puppy  You must be excited 

I just replied to your post on Mikas thread. Check the link i posted in reply


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Just looked at the link. He's lovely 

Cheeko isn't actually 100% healthy. He was crawling with fleas when we took him to the vets the day we got him, he's slipped a disc in his neck, has very bad ear problems and very bad cysts that he's had surgery on alot. We met a woman at a dog show who got one of her dogs from the same place and her poor girl was dying. We realised how lucky we were that Cheeko isn't any worse after we heard how bad the other poodles problems were. He's back and forward to the vet alot for steroids. Apart from that he is healthy. He does look healthy apart from being a tiny bit on the big side. 

I'm very excited about the new puppy just not sure how Cheeko will take to it.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Is he ok with other dogs?

When you bring the new puppy home, introduce him to the puppy in the back garden - somewhere neutral. And make sure you always say hello to Cheeko first when you walk in the room when you come home and all that


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

In general yes he's fine with other dogs. It's the typical rude dog owners dogs he doesn't like. By that I mean the ones if he barks they walk right by you without a word dragging their dog along and looking disgusted at you because your dog barked. When they stop and talk to us he's fine with the dogs. At the park he is great with them. There was a bishon the other week that he was playing with but got a bit rough. I'll borrow a neighbours garden to introduce them because he barks at the pigeons when they come for their food  He's actually pretty spoilt and comes just about everywhere with us so we never really come home and greet him unless he is up at dad's house but will make sure he get's the attention first  I was going to take a blanket when I visit the puppy and rub it's smell on it.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes do that....

but what you should also do...is when you go get the pup..take a separate blanket and rub the pup's mum's scent on it and then when you put the puppy in his crate or pen, if you do decide to crate train him, put that blanket in there. Hopefully it will help him settle at night.

Cheeko sounds quite smart, not likiing rude dog owners lol


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I was going to do that anyway. Puppy will most likely be seeing his mum a few times again anyway as my breeder is going to teach me how to groom poodles and show them 

He's smart when he wants to be


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Really?

Wish we lived close to my breeder i could do with her teaching me a thing or two about grooming lol! I brush mika but it can be difficult - he hates me brushing his tum


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep they only live about 20-30 mins away. To begin with I was going with a breeder from Staffordshire but I got speaking to a few breeders at a dog show and they took me over to the breeder with a litter due and they just happened to live really close to us.

Cheeko won't be getting groomed by me. I don't even like going near him with a brush! He's not the type of dog that likes being brushed will need to invest in a muzzle to try brush him more often. He get's groomed every 6 weeks and he doesn't actually get that tuggy or get any matts. Once I get a grooming table I think it will be alot easier aswell.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think mika likes being brushed much either.

I've resorted to giving him a treat while i brush his tummy just to keep the peace. Not sure its a good idea but at least i can get things done.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheeko is gorgeous.
Looking forward to seeing pics of the new pup as well


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Hes beautiful - cant wait to see pics of your new puppy. I have 4 toy poodles - and cant get enough lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love the second and last pic


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh you've got my dream dog, a white poodle.Here are my two Mia and Kai, they are both toy poodles but Kai is the size of a min.poodle.*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheeko is lovely, Janice your two are beautiful to,


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh you've got my dream dog, a white poodle.Here are my two Mia and Kai, they are both toy poodles but Kai is the size of a min.poodle.*


And you've got my dream colour aswell! I've always wanted a black poodle and I'm getting one now but we've always had white and apricot. When I was at primary school a girl had a black toy poodle and I always said I wanted a black standard. Getting a miniature instead but I'll get a standard one day.

Thanks everyone. I'll be taking plenty of pictures of the new addition!

Forgot to say Mia and Kai are lovely


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

poodles poodles everywhere!!!!!!
cheeko is a cutie pie! and janice u know i love ur mia and kai 

cant wait to see pics of ur new furbaby


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Jun 25, 2009)

Wonderful photographs!

He is lovely! I love White Poodles! <3


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm more of a fan of apricot, red and chocolate really but the whites are still beautiful 

Yes poodles everywhere poochimama isn't it great?


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

ad_1980 me thinks this is the poodle appreciation society  u can never have enuff poodles is my motto!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

poochimama said:


> ad_1980 me thinks this is the poodle appreciation society  u can never have enuff poodles is my motto!


Unfortunately my mother can  Oh well..i can dream about that mansion i want and the 7 poodles to go right along with it....if i'm lucky my dream might come true...and if not oh well..

how do you take 7 poodles for a walk?!


----------

